# floating plants



## Lindsey (Mar 23, 2008)

are there any floating plants that work well in a low-light set up?


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Hornwort will work for you.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

hornwort, watersprite, anubias, duckweed (might be considered a pest rather than a plant.


----------



## madhu07 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Floating Plants*

True Floating Plants are not attached to the bottom.South American water moss, great medium for spawning fish. Free floating plant. Will attach itself to the rough surface of pond walls to soften the effect of the cement. Great for aquariums and ponds alike! 
------------------------------

Madhu

Guaranteed ROI
Viral Marketing
Social Media Marketing
Search Engine Submissions
Email Marketing
Search Engine Marketing
Search Engine Optimization

Indiana Treatment Centers


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i also like najas grass..but it does need a little more light than the hornwort...and for me;hornwort is the best..great for fry to hide in.


----------

